# Paint codes ???



## tunedauto (May 1, 2003)

Can anyone give me the paint codes for

Bayside Blue and Midnight Purple 

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

BNR32: 

KH2 Gun Grey Metallic 
KG1 Jet Silver Metallic 
TH1 Dark Blue Pearl 
AH3 Red Pearl Metallic 
732 Blak Pearl Metallic 
326 Crystal White 
KL0 Spark Silver Metallic
BL0 Greyish Blue Pearl 

BNCR33: 

AN0 Super Clear Red 
BN6 Beep Marine Blue 
KH3 Black 
KL0 Spark Silver 
KN6 Dark Grey 
LP2 Midnight Purple 
QM1 White 
KP4 Sonic Silver 
AR1 Super Clear Red 2 
BT2 Champion Blue

BNR34: 

TV2 Bayside Blue 
QM1 White 
KR4 Sonic Silver 
KV2 Silver 
GV1 Black Pearl 
AR2 Active Red 
EV1 Lightning Yellow 
LV4 Midnight Purple 2 
WV2 Sparkling Silver 
QX1 White Pearl 
LX0 Midnight Purple 3 
EY0 Silica Breeze 
JW0 Millenium Jade


Thx to DCD


----------



## tunedauto (May 1, 2003)

Couldn't of asked for a better answer!!

Whats the difference between Midnight Purple 1,2 and 3 ??

Adam


----------

